# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  college football payer, help me do this the right way plzz

## BA$H33

im 6'1" 215 play free safety and am getting ready to play my first yr of college football. i want to stay about the same size, wouldnt mind cutting a few pounds, but mainly i want to increase my speed. i have a cycle of test, winni, dbol , anavar and tbol available to me but am not sure how to stack them. i run a high 4.4 or low 4.5, and my goal is to get to a 4.4 flat by the first day of july, here is my diet as of now.
meal 1: 8 eggs and cup of oatmeal
meal 2: shake
meal 3: half chicken and rice
meal 4: shake
meal 5: same as meal 3
meal 6: ground beef

plz help me out if u can

----------


## seriousmass

why did you create 3 of virtually the exact threads... just in different forums?

kinda repetitive don't you think..

----------


## BA$H33

cuz i wanted answers an i didnt get any so ya y do u bother reading all of them an not saying jack s**t

----------


## domeyeahaigh

hahaha that is funny man...anyways bro u probably want to keep ur weight down as much as possible right? or at least any weight you put on in your legs so that you can go fast as ****...if it were me personally i would not mess with the dbol too much...maybe just the anavar and test...work your legs out quite a bit, eat lean and sprint your ass off...you could do this without drugs but if u wanna use em and jeopardize your career go ahead.. good luck man.

----------


## BA$H33

haha alright thx bruh

----------


## seriousmass

> cuz i wanted answers an i didnt get any so ya y do u bother reading all of them an not saying jack s**t


because you're a waste of time!

there's too much to say, I don't even want to waste my breath. 

you're like what 18? 

you could easily bulk up without steroids . you just need to eat more. that diet is in no way conducive to growth.

----------


## BA$H33

im a waste of time ha! good thing the college scouts dont think so, blow me fagboii. serious mass? ha...not if thats u in that pic its not...more like serious work needed

----------


## BA$H33

oh an btw...didnt know that one wastes their breath while typing? good one smart gay...u gotta sound ur words out while u type them so u dont spell like a retard or what bro?

----------


## polly56

Anyways for if you want to run a good 40 time and get faster look into getting a speed coach. they can help change the way you run by giving you drills that will open ur stride and teach you to pull your toe. A big thing with speed is hip strength and flexibility so jump sqauts and box jumps will help you out. goodluck!

----------


## BgMc31

You're too young and inexperienced for juice brotha. Take it from someone whose been there done that and played at the next level. The best thing I found was getting with the track coach during the off-season to perfect your running style and technique. You'll be surprised how much time will be shaved off of your 40 if you do that. And if you're that size already and running high 4.4s then with age, maturity, and a proper regiment, you'll only get faster and steroids are not needed.

----------


## Ashman46

Best way to get your forty time lower is textbook technique and to run forties often.

----------


## tyward

The best increase in speed came when I switched my training to ultra burn reps and lowered my BF to just below 5%. I wasn't on gear and I just suffered through the diet (high protein, low fat) because I wanted to make a team. (Ice Hockey) It was amazing, I remember looking back at guys who were as fast as me before I cut the BF and I was walking away from them without trying. I remember how shocked they looked, but they never said a thing. Training and dieting got you where you are, I think I'd stick with it a few more years... But, good luck to you, I hope you do great! T

----------


## NathanSummers

The best way to increase speed is to drink jet fuel

----------


## bma33

I thought it was to be chased by a bear... just kidding. back in the day they were running with the small parachutes or with bands being held by the trainer... but I am sure there are better ways now...

----------


## vpchill

Go see the Track Coach. When I played Ball, I used Track drills to increase my speed.

----------


## AUb27

where u playin ball? pm me if u dont wanna post. i could probly give u some advice.. im goin into my 3rd year and play WR.

----------


## CHAP

> why did you create 3 of virtually the exact threads... just in different forums?
> 
> kinda repetitive don't you think..


Serious awnser the man!!!!

----------


## dr_gonosz

Bash, 

I would agree with BgMc31. You are a big guy who has decent speed right now. Furthermore, using right now is going to mess with your biochemical makeup. You still have some natural growth and ability which needs to be stabilized naturally. There may be a time in the future that you might want to look at other options but at 18-19 you can do this naturally. 

The question I have for most athletes is, "Why do you want to increase your time?" Now this may seem pretty stupid but many athletes want to get quicker but don't realize what that means ... So you run a 4.4. If you ran a 4.2 on your first sprint and then increased that 1.2 on each of your next sprints with roughly 30s rest, I am pretty darn sure you wouldn't last too long with many teams. Whereas if you ran a 4.4 but were able to do that every down you would be able to get quite far with that time. 

Furthermore, you are a FS. It is important to have a good 40 time but I would like to see how your 6'1" 215 frame works in agility drills. The 40 has aspects of pure power, speed with a tiny bit of speed endurance. Agility needs strength, balance and power. 


As mentioned before, find yourself a good track coach and have them coach you. With the money that you would pay for a cycle or two you could get some reasonable coach to figure out what your starting power is as well as your speed endurance. Get them to throw in some plyometric training and that will have an effect on your agility.

I know I have given you anything in terms of training regime but a good sprint coach is the answer. Go as far as you can naturally. The use of steriods has its place but not now in your development. 

Good luck.

----------

